
Ask HN: How to you participate in conversations on HN? - dual_basis
I&#x27;ve been browsing HN for about 1 year now, and even though the content is amazing I&#x27;m often frustrated by the lack of functionality. The main issue I have is comment replies.<p>Maybe I&#x27;m missing something, but on desktop it is non-trivial to find out if someone has replied to one of my comments. I have to click on my profile, click on &quot;comments&quot;, scroll down and look through all the various comments I&#x27;ve made... if someone replies to a comment which has already fallen off the first or second page at this point I basically won&#x27;t see it.<p>The situation on mobile is even worse. My phone runs Android, so I use Materialistic (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic&amp;hl=en_US) to browse HN, which has been the best client I&#x27;ve found to-date (and I actually prefer it to the web interface on desktop), however it doesn&#x27;t even show replies to comments I have made. I have to go back to the original thread and then scroll through hundreds of comments to find the one I made previously to see if anyone has replied to it.<p>Is there an alternative front-end available which adds this functionality on top of HN? Am I just missing this functionality somewhere, or are others really <i>manually</i> going through their comments all the time?
======
tlb
Use the "threads" link in the top bar.

~~~
dual_basis
OK, that just seems to be a shortcut to avoid having to first click on my
profile. I still have to search through all the comments I've ever left.

